# Gothic 3 - Wo gibts Katanas?



## Vardesh (26. Oktober 2006)

Servus
ich hab von so nem Händler in Ben Sala eine Bauanleitung für eine Meisterklinge bekommen. Die Erzrolinge hab ich schon. Nur ich find keine Katanas. Kann mir einer sagen wo es die gibt? 

Gruß Mr. V.


----------



## HanFred (26. Oktober 2006)

Vardesh am 26.10.2006 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus
> ich hab von so nem Händler in Ben Sala eine Bauanleitung für eine Meisterklinge bekommen. Die Erzrolinge hab ich schon. Nur ich find keine Katanas. Kann mir einer sagen wo es die gibt?
> 
> Gruß Mr. V.


wüsste ich auch gerne, denn bald kann ich eh besseres schmieden und noch immer habe ich keine katanas gefunden.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (26. Oktober 2006)

Vardesh am 26.10.2006 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ich find keine Katanas. Kann mir einer sagen wo es die gibt?


In einer Truhe bei einem der Orkanführer der inneren Vengard-Belagerung (Raum mit "Ork-Thron").
Das war aber bestimmt reiner Zufall, dass die Kiste sowas enthielt... :/


----------



## HanFred (26. Oktober 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 26.10.2006 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Vardesh am 26.10.2006 09:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


denk ich auch.


----------



## Erdnussmc (27. Oktober 2006)

In Silden kann man bei einem der Assasins nen Katana kaufen! Aber da das Angebot ja auch zufällig sein soll, kann jedesmal anders sein.


----------



## D-vid (4. November 2006)

Erdnussmc am 27.10.2006 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> In Silden kann man bei einem der Assasins nen Katana kaufen! Aber da das Angebot ja auch zufällig sein soll, kann jedesmal anders sein.



nö, das was die Leute verkaufen ist imo immer das selbe. 

P.S. ich wusste nicht mal dass es überhaupt Katanas in G3 gibt


----------

